# never filled tax income abroad



## brian craig (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello, im a U.S citizen living abroad from 2010, i never filled taxes since im outside the country, my income always was less than 100.000, im married head of household.
I dont have any bank account, or bussiness abroad, neither in U.S.
my question is if to send my tax income for the last 3 years (form 1040+ 2555ez) i need to go thru streamlined procedure or just send those two forms from the las 3 years...
Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Officially, you probably should go through the streamlined procedure. That way, by filing three years back you are officially "absolved" of the failure to file for all the years involved. 

You can, of course, just file "late" - the penalty is based on a percentage of the taxes you owe, so if you owe nothing your penalty is $0. But, if you do that, they could (theoretically) still come after you for the earlier years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

